# Most Favored G-Shocks worn by Navy Seals and Special Forces in Afghanistan and Iraq



## casiomaniac (Apr 14, 2009)

Which G-Shock models are most favored and worn by the Navy Seals and Special forces in Afghanistan and Iraq? Is the DW5600E-1V the most favored G-Shock for these two groups of military forces?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

casiomaniac said:


> Which G-Shock models are most favored and worn by the Navy Seals and Special forces in Afghanistan and Iraq? Is the DW5600E-1V the most favored G-Shock for these two groups of military forces?


I don't know about the Navy or Special forces, but the DW5600e is one of the most favored G-Shocks models in general. A great classic that has stood the test of time. :-!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Here we go again...

Its a fair question but one that is totally impossible to answer. 

Its usually what ever is on sale on base. Lots of 6600, 6900, 5600, Suunto Vector, Timex... etc etc. 

There is no way anyone can offer you a reliable answer to this question.


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

casiomaniac said:


> Which G-Shock models are most favored and worn by the Navy Seals and Special forces in Afghanistan and Iraq? Is the DW5600E-1V the most favored G-Shock for these two groups of military forces?


Impossible to answer...because we don't know all the Navy Seals or members of all other special forces in domestic or foreign countries. And that would just be for the US military. What about other countries military too?

If only we knew them all and could contact them via email or PM to poll them and find the answer to this most important question! Geez...you'd think they were busy fighting or something :-d. They probably prefer their privacy too b-).

Sorry for the cynicism...it's time for a cup of coffee ;-).


----------



## Brother Rat (Nov 26, 2008)

I know an SF officer that wears a Rolex GMT until he goes to the field, when he switches to what I think was a 6900. To answer your question, go to a post that has an SF group on it, go to the PX and see what they have there. The only SEAL I know doesn't wear a watch on the civvie side, not sure what he wears at work. Probably the 6600 or whatever it was they used to get for free. And in case anyone's curious, I'm not in the mil, FWIW.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

My SF buddy wears a rollie on occasion too LOL. I think the Rolex is a tradition in that community. He wears a Suunto Advisor in the field.

My SEAL buddy wears a 800M Citizen that his team gave him. It was not "issued" but they all wore the same watch when they joined an operational unit. The rest of the team would buy the new guy a watch.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> My SEAL buddy wears a 800M Citizen that his team gave him. It was not "issued" but they all wore the same watch when they joined an operational unit. The rest of the team would buy the new guy a watch.


That's a pretty cool tradition.


----------



## sgtslice (Dec 27, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Its a fair question but one that is totally impossible to answer.
> 
> ...


I agree! On the other side of this issue, though, is something of personal choice. A watch for action should be, first of all, tough, with fair degree of accuracy, and cheap. The DW-5600E is not a screwback like the DW-5000SL (which I personally favor because it has a solid stainless steel case. Not resin). Again, it's a personal choice.;-)


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

BenL said:


> Jeff_C said:
> 
> 
> > My SF buddy wears a rollie on occasion too LOL. I think the Rolex is a tradition in that community. He wears a Suunto Advisor in the field.
> ...


That is a _very_ cool tradition.


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Right now the East coast SEALS are issued the PAG-40, before that they most commonly wore the DW-6600. Otherwise like others have mentioned it is usually a matter of personal choice. *


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

im not in the military at all, nor have i ever served. and this one is my fav.

dunno if this helps.....:think:


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have an interest in the design features and history of military watches (just got a new one in fact), but I'm still a bit perplexed by the wider interest in what soldiers wear. We wouldn't want to sleep under an army blanket or wear army boots to the office, so why the enthusiasm for watches worn by soldiers? ;-)


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeff_C pretty much nailed it; We always picked something up on the base; Most military don`t over analyze, they just look for what the most durable, that does the job for the best $ for the field, as they never have a great life cycle, strap & crystals always go first.

Issue watches are carefully controlled and are well know as "Shinny" items, in that if left untended they will vaporize instantly, leaving you in the proverbial with the Quartermaster, you can buy several new ones for the cost of a lost issue piece. This also one of the reasons most buy there own.

What would I wear today :think: choice of two PRG-80 on strap or DW-6600 depending on the job

Q-6


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Brian D. said:


> *Right now the East coast SEALS are issued the PAG-40, before that they most commonly wore the DW-6600. Otherwise like others have mentioned it is usually a matter of personal choice. *


I had read somewhere before that a PAG40 had been one of the recent issue ones. 

Sorry, I had a a PAG40 (and a 1300 series now), wonder why they would do that when it is no where near the durability of a G-Shock?

Sorry, I'd take a 6600 and a good compass given the choice.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

esg2145 said:


> ISorry, I had a a PAG40 (and a 1300 series now), wonder why they would do that when it is no where near the durability of a G-Shock?


Or are they?

Remember marketing is everything these days; for the military to issue a watch it must first of all pass rigorous testing :think:

Q-6


----------



## dirkdiggler (Jul 11, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> I have an interest in the design features and history of military watches (just got a new one in fact), but I'm still a bit perplexed by the wider interest in what soldiers wear. We wouldn't want to sleep under an army blanket or wear army boots to the office, so why the enthusiasm for watches worn by soldiers? ;-)


I think there are both pragmatic and psychological reasons for wondering what watches are favored by military personnel.

I know very little about watches. Before discovering G-Shocks, my watches never lasted. They usually broke despite no abuse. If they didn't break, they damaged very easily. I don't like to waste money, and I was tired of delicate watches. I wanted an economical watch that was durable, accurate and looked cool. I discovered G-Shocks and bought a *MTG910DA-1V*. Problem solved. Thanks, Casio.

I think many men here at some point in their lives got fed up with delicate watches. I think they want economical watches that are durable, accurate and look cool. What class of men would be most likely to know and use watches that meet these priorities? Military personnel.

That is the pragmatic justification. I also think there is a psychological aspect. There's an old song that says:

*You're sick of hanging around and you'd like to travel
Tired of travel, you want to settle down
I guess they can't revoke your soul for trying
Get out of the door - light out and look all around*

In other words, people never appreciate what they have and always want what they don't have. I'm willing to bet there are many soldiers out there that sometimes question their decision to pursue a military career. I bet they wonder if their effort and sacrifice is appreciated back home by their countrymen. I bet sometimes they wish they had pursued a more lucrative career. Maybe they wish they were tax attorneys or whatever.

It's arguable that men are natural-born warriors. If that's true, then there is nothing more unnatural than the typical office environment of corporate America in the 21st century. I bet there's some tax attorneys out there that read about Navy Seal snipers rescuing ship captains by taking out Somali pirates, and the attorneys begin to wonder what it would be like to be a Navy Seal sniper. Maybe those same attorneys will go to the mall this weekend looking for some sort of "big, black and badass" watch that they imagine a Navy Seal might wear because they desperately need even the slightest vicarious escape from their office environment just to maintain what remains of their sanity.

b-)


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I think its WAY less than that. Although, any Dead quote gets points from me! 

I think questions like this come up for two reason... 1. Many people glorify the military life... (and yes, this "action" addiction, plays into your points. 2. I think when people think "tough" they think "military". So when the want that one indestructible watch they ask themselves... "What would a soldier wear". 

But if thats the point they should probably ask "What would a construction worker wear"... but the Mil thing is more "glorius". 

I have military buddys that live the GI JOE lifestlye... no doubt, field warriors. But I have many more friends in the Army, Navy and Marines that live a more sedentary life than me! LOL, they are doctors, lawyers, and admin folks. 

Maybe I jsut repeated what you said in a different way huh?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> I think its WAY less than that. Although, any Dead quote gets points from me!
> 
> I think questions like this come up for two reason... 1. Many people glorify the military life... (and yes, this "action" addiction, plays into your points. 2. I think when people think "tough" they think "military". So when the want that one indestructible watch they ask themselves... "What would a soldier wear".
> 
> ...


After seeing both sides of the fence so to speak, there is definitely an element of truth in both your posts

Q-6


----------



## bluegum (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a friend who worked with US Navy Seals while in Australian SAS...


...I'll ask him.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

dirkdiggler said:


> In other words, people never appreciate what they have and always want what they don't have.


Grass is always greener on the other side, brotha. Funny how that works. ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> I think its WAY less than that. Although, any Dead quote gets points from me!
> 
> I think questions like this come up for two reason... 1. Many people glorify the military life... (and yes, this "action" addiction, plays into your points. 2. I think when people think "tough" they think "military". So when the want that one indestructible watch they ask themselves... "What would a soldier wear".
> 
> ...


You have a good point, Jeff.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Queen6 said:


> What would I wear today :think: choice of two PRG-80 on strap or DW-6600 depending on the job


I have often wondered what else is in your collection - given your vast knowledge of PAW/PRG models. ;-)


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

BenL said:


> I have often wondered what else is in your collection - given your vast knowledge of PAW/PRG models. ;-)


Whatever takes my fancy, without rhyme or reason, some of the others do pop up from time to time ;-)

Sadly my DW6600 bit the dust years ago and now the ABC`s are more useful to me, although I am tempted to get another before Casio drops them.

Q-6


----------



## Brother Rat (Nov 26, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> We wouldn't want to sleep under an army blanket


Haha, you've clearly never wrapped yourself up in a woobie. They can be had pretty cheap on a certain bidding-related website if you ever want to try it out.:-d


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> But if thats the point they should probably ask "What would a construction worker wear"... but the Mil thing is more "glorius".


Jeff, your whole post here nails it, but I wanted to comment on this point. I work in construction and have always found it interesting that construction workers by and large wear the same thing soldiers do - G-Shocks and Timexes. Both work in harsh, unforgiving enviroments, and both groups tend to look at their watches as just tools and pick the most durable they can find (at a reasonable cost).

My two cents on the OP's question is that the DW-6600 is still issued to several SEAL and EOD teams, and I know of at least one shop that has been field testing the GW-530A with rave reviews.


----------



## carlfrak (Mar 26, 2009)

same as with Fire / EMS.....it usually comes down to three different things:

1) what will take the most abuse?
2) what has the most useful features for the specific job?
3) is it cleanable / "decon-able"?

and usually the answer to these three questions is some form of G-Shock, usually the 6900 series.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I also had a military buddy tell me that they favor watches that can be cut off easily. Like if your arm was REALLY swollen. They don't want to cut through a Rolex bracelet. A g Shock or Timex or any watch on a NATO can be removed with rescue scissors, or a knife.

But we were drinking at the time... that could all be made up LOL.


----------



## ErermisK (Jan 31, 2009)

Brother Rat said:


> Haha, you've clearly never wrapped yourself up in a woobie. They can be had pretty cheap on a certain bidding-related website if you ever want to try it out.:-d


You go to VMI?


----------



## Brother Rat (Nov 26, 2008)

ErermisK said:


> You go to VMI?


PM sent


----------



## Zonehunter (Feb 22, 2006)

dirkdiggler said:


> I think there are both pragmatic and psychological reasons for wondering what watches are favored by military personnel.
> 
> I know very little about watches. Before discovering G-Shocks, my watches never lasted. They usually broke despite no abuse. If they didn't break, they damaged very easily. I don't like to waste money, and I was tired of delicate watches. I wanted an economical watch that was durable, accurate and looked cool. I discovered G-Shocks and bought a *MTG910DA-1V*. Problem solved. Thanks, Casio.
> 
> ...


Very interesting point. Thank you.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

for the next two weeks i will deal a lot with iraq/afghanistan guys and also probably with some SF guys. unfortunately no pictures are allowed to be taken where i'm going, but i will do some extra "watch spotting" for you fellas ;-)


regards, holger


----------



## dctokyo (Apr 7, 2009)

Queen6 said:


> the ABC`s are more useful to me, although I am tempted to get another before Casio drops them.
> 
> Q-6


Not sure why you think this :think: Not sure about the G-shock line, but the Protreks are selling very strong here in Japan for the ABC lines :-!


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

cal..45 said:


> for the next two weeks i will deal a lot with iraq/afghanistan guys and also probably with some SF guys. unfortunately no pictures are allowed to be taken where i'm going, but i will do some extra "watch spotting" for you fellas ;-)
> 
> regards, holger


I wait with very deep interest, Holger... :thanks:thanks


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

dctokyo said:


> Not sure why you think this :think: Not sure about the G-shock line, but the Protreks are selling very strong here in Japan for the ABC lines :-!


You misunderstood, not the Protrek`s the DW-6600, as it is one of Casio`s longest running models, and I have been seen fewer & fewer here in the Middle East.

Q-6


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

alright, back from a two week afghanistan exercise along with afghan, norwegian, german, slovakien, belgian, canadian, australian and american soldiers. 

most of the guys wore gloves so i often couldn't see what brand they wear and most of the time there was not much time for talk. 

anyway, as expected i saw lots of g-shock's, pro-trek's and other casio watches. especially protrek models seem to be very popular this days. I also saw many suunto, timex and no-name watches. very few soldiers wore analogs but those who did wore all quartz. i saw one traser or luminox (couldn't tell for sure) and for the first time a 5.11 all-digital with olive green colour and negative display. 

I talked to a few marines and rangers and most of them wore G's and pro-treks as well (one wore a black seiko quartz). 

the norwegians seemed to care least about stealth watches - lots of those guys wore watches with a high bling-bling factor (metal case and bracelet) which blew at least the camouflage of three guys in the bush because of sun reflections !!!

all in all most members in this forum and in the "suunto" and "digital watches" forums as well, would be very well prepared and blend perfectly into hostile environments (at least with our taste in black, stealthy and überstealthy watches ;-) ) .

one thing became very clear and hit me right on: watches with shiny metals should have no use for a job like this (i knew that of course before, but it is something different if you see it with own eyes). they scratch easily while one crawls through dust, stones and bush and - far worse - they might also get you "scratched". 


regards, holger


----------



## jonasz (Jan 18, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> the norwegians seemed to care least about stealth watches - lots of those guys wore watches with a high bling-bling factor (metal case and bracelet) which blew at least the camouflage of three guys in the bush because of sun reflections !!!
> 
> regards, holger


Well, norwegians aren't considered to be the sharpest tools in the shed... (from a swedish perspective oc ;-):-!)

More military stuff... http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/marinenationalegshock.htm


----------



## Ropes4u (Sep 15, 2008)

I once ask a friend of mine who also happens to be a lifer in the Marine Corps. (MARSOC) about some AR15 parts being touted as the newest issued parts online. Not only did he not know what I was talking about, he didnt care, firearms were just tools to him. As it turns out he doesnt even own a personal firearm.. 

He wears a G-shock that he found on sale, he carries a knife I gave him, and he mainly looks forward to a queit life after retirement.


----------



## theesimonsez (Apr 9, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> alright, back from a two week afghanistan exercise along with afghan, norwegian, german, slovakien, belgian, canadian, australian and american soldiers.
> 
> most of the guys wore gloves so i often couldn't see what brand they wear and most of the time there was not much time for talk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report !

And especially THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE !!!!!!

What watch did you wear ?


----------



## bluegum (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the best all round watch for active duty would be the PRG-80 for its tough build, ABC features which may come in handy as a back-up and the large, clear display which requires only the briefest of glances...also not Norwegian blingy. :-d

Meh, those guys live in the snow...

...silver and gold probably are camouflague to them. [buttons up flame-proof suit] :-d:-d:-d


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

theesimonsez said:


> Thanks for the report !
> 
> And especially THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE !!!!!!
> 
> What watch did you wear ?


my pleasure 

but please, don't get me wrong, i am not a soldier. my job is kind of a civillian adviser/observer/role player/interpreter to train with those guys (all nato members) and help them to avoid mistakes which might get them hurt or killed during mission.

I'm not allowed to talk about details by contract, but i can tell that this us army programm is the last station (rehearsal) before those guys actually are being send to afghanistan, iraq, kosovo or wherever.

I brought three watches: a G-9000 (negative display, blacked case/strap wore this during the day), luminox 3051 (for easy to read and quick glances during night exercises) and my trusted ABC (no casio) to have the barometric weather trend/altitude measurement (this thing did an outstanding job btw.)

regards, holger


----------

